# Fülleimer auf leeren Ebenen verwenden?



## wang yu (29. Juli 2005)

Sodele, dies ist mal eine ganz Grundlegende Frage wie ich denke aber ich komme einfach auf keine optimale Lösung.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Auf einer Ebene habe ich die Umrisse einer Person.

Ich habe nun andere Ebenen für Hautfarbe, Haarfarbe etc erstellt.

Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit diese neuen Ebenen mit der Ebene der Zeichnung zu verbinden, dass ich den Fülleimer für die Hautfarbe etc anwenden kann ohne das dabei die komplette Ebene eingefärbt wird?


----------



## hotschen (29. Juli 2005)

Entweder du guckst dir die Ebenenmasken mal an, oder die bessere Variante, du erstellst Einstellungsebenen mit Voltonfarbe. Ist das selbe Prinzip, Vorteil: du kannst die Farbe jederzeot sehr einfach einstellen.


----------



## Peter Klein (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Versuch es mal so.
Marjiere den bereich, so das du eine Auswahl hast und lass diese. Klicke auf die neue Ebene so das sie markiert ist und füll diese auswahl.
Hoffe das ich dir das richtig erklärt habe.

So long

Peter


----------



## wang yu (29. Juli 2005)

zu hotschen: 
Thx.. werd das mit den Ebenenmasken und Einstellungsebenen mit Voltonfarbe gleich mal austesten!

zu Punkroiber:
Ja, das hab ich bislang so gemacht wie du das beschrieben hast. Allerdings ist das ein ziemlicher Aufwand wenn man ganz genau den gezeichneten Linien nachfolgen muss. Aber trotzdem Danke für deinen Tip!


----------

